# GPS-Strecken in Franken



## Ganion (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

habt ihr eigentlich GPS-Strecken von guten Trails in Franken?

http://www.gps-tour.info kenne ich natürlich aber irgendwie gibt die Streckenbeschreibung nicht viel her....


----------



## flocu (10. Juli 2007)

Auf meiner Seite gibts sage und schreibe eine Strecke! Das werden bald mehr, ich schwörs (-;

Und auf www.zabotrails.de gibts auch welche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (10. Juli 2007)

das schwörste schon seit jahren...


----------



## Ganion (10. Juli 2007)

Danke für die Links.... Zabotrails hat ja auch schon einiges drauf - schöne Seite..

Den MTB-Guide Fränkische Schweiz habe ich auch noch rumliegen - da ist ja auch schon was drin... nur die echt guten Trails sind da uch nicht drin... :-(

Vielleicht hat sonst noch jemand was?

PS:
Na ich schwinge mich heute Abend mal wieder aufs Bike und werde mal die Strecke Boxdorf - Buchenbühl - Kalchreuth - Neunhof - Boxdorf mit dem GPS abfahren. Kann ich dann ja auch mal einstellen. Sind auch ein paar gute Trails dabei...


----------



## Didi123 (10. Juli 2007)

Schau' auf gps-tour.info nochmal genauer, die "Trailtour" ist nicht schlecht, da sind schöne Ecken dabei.
Der "Schlenkerer" hinter Engelhardsberg ist Geschmacksache, zwischen Doos und Engelhardsberg ist ein "netter" Wurzeltrail (für den der's mag - mir lag der nicht so besonders, war recht nass), den hab' ich beim ersten mal ausgelassen.
Zwischen Engelhardsberg und Muggendorf wären teilweise Protektoren und etwas Mumm angebracht, ist auf Teilstücken nicht so toll, wenn man sich da lang macht!

Teile der "Wiesentrunde" bin ich kürzlich abschnittsweise (in Kombination mit der Trailtour) gefahren, fand' den "hinteren Teil" ab Behringersmühle aber für die Katz: Landschaftlich öde und die Wege total zugewachsen, später auch noch einige km Asphalt...


----------



## nimbin (16. Juli 2007)

gib da mal als Suchwort "Fichtelgebirge" ein


----------



## schorty (24. Juli 2007)

hallo zusammen,

in der bike 10/2006 gabs ein paar nette touren nörtlich von nürnberg.
eibenfels und klausberg etc.
hat jem. zufällig die tracks für die tourn oder vielleicht noch bessere trailempfehlungen in der ecke mit anspruchsvolleren downhills 

danke & gruß 

alex


----------



## Jackpoint (7. August 2007)

Ganion schrieb:


> ...Den MTB-Guide Fränkische Schweiz habe ich auch noch rumliegen - da ist ja auch schon was drin... nur die echt guten Trails sind da uch nicht drin...



MTB Guide Fränkische Schweiz?
Und wo gibts den?


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. August 2007)

www.adrenalin.info hat noch einen rumliegen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## schorty (7. August 2007)

ja gibts hier denn keine nürnberger biker mit gps???
könnte mit tracks aus dem hohenloher land dienen...

gruß alex


----------



## fritzn (8. August 2007)

http://www.sattelkontakt.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganion (10. August 2007)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die ganzen Tracks - kommt ja doch einiges Zusammen...

Ich such mal die Infos zusammen - Bike Guide usw und poste das dann - bin nur heute aus dem Urlaub zurückgekommen und hab noch ein bischen (grosses) Durcheinander hier rumliegen.


----------



## Didi123 (11. August 2007)

Jackpoint schrieb:


> MTB Guide Fränkische Schweiz?
> Und wo gibts den?



Beim Stadler in Nbg.!


----------

